# Hi ladies, could do with some help on steralisation reversal



## clarepreddy (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, i hope you all dont mind me asking this, as i couldnt think where else to post! but do any of you know any hospitals in the UK that do reversals on the NHS.

This information is really important to me as we cant afford the £4000 it will cost private.

I had my operation done when i was 24 and in a very bad relationship, that was 10 years ago now and I've regretted it ever since, now I'm in a secure stable loving relatioship that couldnt be more different from the one 10 years ago and we would love a baby, so if anyone knows any else thats had it done on the NHS please can you let me know, my email address is [email protected]

Thank you and i hope you dont mind me posting

Clare


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Clare

I'm sorry about your situation. I'm afraid I can't be of any help but there's a few people on this board that have had reversals so hopefully they'll be able to help you and will be along soon.

Lots of  

faithful x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Claire

i dont know of any that do it on the nhs, BUT some do, it depends where you live (terrible postcode lottery!!) And on your circumstances, If you already have a child then you dont have much chance im afraid, you may get one if you have a very good gp (to refer you) and you dont have any children of your own, if you have a child from a previous relation they will class that as you have a child and will prob refuse.
The only other circumstance you will get one is if you had a child and he/she dies (its terrible i know   )

anyway hun, please go to your gp and ask for a referal anyway, you may be lucky.

if not then see if you can pay in instalments at a private hospital, a lot of them do let you.

good luck hun

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Clare if you are under 36 i would egg share i got sterilised when i was 24 and had it reversed 2 years in september but it has not worked.
I had no tests before my reversal and had they done some they would have realised my right tube was very badly damaged.
They managed to unblock my left tube and said everything was fine and that he could not see any reason for me not getting pregnant but it has not worked.
Had i known about egg share first i would not have had the operation my reversal cost £3000.
Some NHS will do it for free even though you have kids because you are now in a new relationship go and ask your GP.
Good look Kimberley x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Claire 
I had reversal year ago and have just found out I'm pregnant.
Had to have the operation done privately as NHS refused, prior to having the surgery we did a course of IVF as egg sharing but i found this extremely hard and believe the clinic was just after money and did`t support us...
I think everybody is different and should do what they believe is best for them..
The surgery is not easy and i only have 1 working tube so was shocked when we got a positive result...
I hope this helps

Jayne
x


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

iv just had my tubes checked and found out both are blocked going to see if they can unblock them kim


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi 
I am really sorry to hear that i am so scared mine won't work .How did you get tubes checked was it free through the doctors ? Who is going to unblock them do you have to pay for this ? sorry so many questions but just wanted to know as after 6 months we will be looking into other options .
I hope you get it all put right good luck and let me know how it all goes


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

wouldbegreat said:


> Hi
> I am really sorry to hear that i am so scared mine won't work .How did you get tubes checked was it free through the doctors ? Who is going to unblock them do you have to pay for this ? sorry so many questions but just wanted to know as after 6 months we will be looking into other options .
> I hope you get it all put right good luck and let me know how it all goes


Hi i had my test's done on the NHS for free you can pick where you want to go now and who you see.i chose to go back to the private hospital where i had my reversal done.
i'm going via NHS for them to try and unblock them.
if that isnt through before august were going to egg share again.
Good luck hope you find out if everything is ok love kim.
P.s dont let the GP fob you off


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply it gives me hope for the future if nothing happens good luck to you too


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm going on Tuesday next week to see if tubes can be un blocked if they cant im going to get them to take them out as iv been told this will help when i have egg share kim


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

hi
good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## kimberley-s (Mar 19, 2008)

HI all iv been today and need o have a scan to see if there is any sign of hydrosalpinx (fluid in tubes) if there is tubes can be taken out.but if there is no sign then they wont take them out.all been well i should have scan in next few weeks,then back for results.
will let you know how i get on.
also they wont unblock tubes said they dont do and wont do it.kim


----------

